# خبر هام لكل راغبى السفر إلى السعوديه



## مصطفى المساح (4 يونيو 2011)

أخوانى نظرا للتدهور الشديد فى النواحى الأقتصاديه فى مصر يتسابق ملايين الشباب للسفر للدول العربيه وخصوصا السعوديه لكى يفتحوا لهم أبواب رزق جديده وللهروب من الوضع المأساوى فى مصر
ولذلك قامت الشركات السعوديه بتقليل رواتب المصريين الراغبين فى القدوم حديثا فى كل المجالات نظرا لهذا السبب ولأسباب أخرى
وليس الشركات فقط بل المصريين إيضا قللوا من أنفسهم وقيمتهم الحقيقيه التى يستحقونها

و أرجوا من لديه مثال واقعى يكشف ما سيتم سرده بعد ذلك من أوضاع أن يكمل معنا الموضوع بوضعه وأرساله لكل راغبى السفر للسعوديه

دعونى أولا أوضح بعض النقاط

1- أقل مبلغ مطلوب شهريا لمستوى معيشى متوسط لفرد واحد

الأكل - فى أضيق الأحوال 20 ريال يوميا (فطار – غداء – عشاء)
المياه - فى أضيق الأحوال 20 ريال شهريا ( 4 قاروره)
سجاير - فى أضيق الأحوال 3 ريال يوميا (العلبه تقريبا 5 ريال)
أخرى - فى أضيق الأحوال 200 ريال شهريا (علاج - موبايل - خروج - ملبس- ألخ......)

أذا المجموع الكلى تقريبا 900 ريال شهريا لشخص مدخن وتقريبا 800 ريال لشخص غير مدخن
مع العلم أنه يمكن أن تكون هناك مصاريف أخرى يمكن حدوثها ولكنى لم أذكرها لأختلافها من شخص لأخر

أيضا هذه المصاريف لشخص عادى مش أكيل و لا لبيس و لا حاجات كتير 

2- السكن والأنتقالات

لو الشركه موفراهم مفيش مشكله أما أذا كان الأجابه بلا فأليك هذه المعلومات

السكن 

لو الشركه هتوفرالسكن و بدون أثاث 

أذا ستحتاج (سرير – دولاب - غساله – ثلاجه – بوتجاز – مكوه – حاجات المطبخ – وخلافه )

لو هتشترى عفش جديد هيكون فى حدود 4000- 6000 ريال
أما لو مستعمل هيكون فى حدود 2500- 3500 ريال

كل ده بدون تكييف وهيكون فى حدود 1500 ريال أذا كان غير موجود لكل غرفه بالطبع

اما لو الشركه مش هتوفرالسكن

فهيكون أيجار سكن عازب غرفه وصاله ومطبخ فى حدود 10000 ريال فى السنه 
لو السكن مشترك هيكون فى حدود 500 ريال شهريا

وهذه معلومات فى حالة طلبك بدل سكن مناسب

الأنتقالات

فى المملكه مفيش مواصلات عامه ألا باص صغير يأتى من حين لأخر على إستحياء ولا يمكن الإعتماد عليه
ولذلك ستركب تاكسى وأقل مبلغ ستدفعه 20 ريال للمشوار الواحد

ولذلك يمكنك حساب ما تحتاج من بدل الإنتقالات

بعد سرد ما سبق وبدون إطاله

أذا كان السكن مؤثث ومكيف والإنتقالات على الشركه فيمكن للفرد أن يحتاج إلى 1100- 1300 ريال شهريا 
أما أذا كان العكس فسيحتاج الفرد إلى 1800 – 2200 ريال شهريا

ولذلك بعد بحث طويل مع كل الأفراد والأصدقاء أستطيع أن أضع تصور عقلانى للرواتب التى من المفترض إلا يأتى أحد من مصر أقل منها وأناشد أخوانى قدر المستطاع نشر هذه المعلومات نظراُ لأهميتها القصوى



ملحوظه :- 

1- كل الرواتب التى سأسردها لحديثى التخرج أو لخبره سنتان على الأكثر 
2- الرواتب المذكوره بدون بدل سكن أو إنتقال
3- الرواتب المذكوره بدون تأمين صحى

الرواتب الواقعيه والمفروض أن لا تقل عن ذلك

المهندسين بمختلف مجالاتهم من 5500 – 7000 ريال سعودى
المساحين بمختلف مجالاتهم من 4000 – 5000 ريال سعودى
الصيادله بمختلف مجالاتهم من 4500 – 6000 ريال سعودى
الأطباء بمختلف مجالاتهم من 5500 – 7000 ريال سعودى
المدرسين بمختلف مجالاتهم من 3000 – 4000 ريال سعودى
العماله بمختلف مجالاتهم من 2500 – 4000 ريال سعودى
المحاسبين والسكرتاريه والمناديب بمختلف مجالاتهم من 3000 – 4000 ريال سعودى

و دي الرواتب الحقيقية و هي رواتب مضحكه من كثرة البكاء عليها و الأمثله كثيرة

محاسبين على 1200 ريال
مهندسين على 1800 ريال
أطباء على 2500 ريال
مدرسين على 1500 ريال
سائقين على 1100 ريال
عماله على 700 ريال


الأشياء اللازم توفيرها فى أى عقد لأى مهنه

1- لابد أن يحتوى العقد على شهر أجازه كل سنه مدفوع الأجر وشامل تذاكر الطيران ذهاب وإياب
2- لابد من توفير التأمين الصحى لك وللأسره
3- توجد خدعه أسمها تقسيم قيمة الراتب إلى أساسى صغير جدا وبدلات ثم تفاجئ بخصم البدلات بعد القدوم لأى سبب
4- بعض الشركات تطلب دفع تذكرة القدوم وتوعد بدفع القيمه عند المجئ ولا تدفع بالطبع فيمكنك طلب التذكره وأنت فى مصر وبسهوله يتم إرسالها لك فى حالة جديتهم فى الطلب
5-مرفوض تماما السفر البرى من وإلى المملكه

معلومات للعلم فقط وليس الحسره على المصريين

1- المهندس الهندى حديث التخرج يرفض القدوم أقل من 6000 ريال وتوفير كل شىء مشروح سابقا
2-المحاسبين الأردنين والفليسطينين والهنود لايأتو أقل من 3000 ريال وتوفير كل شىء مشروح سابقا
3-رواتب السورى واللبنانى والهندى والفلسطينى أكبر من المصرى والسبب فى المصرى نفسه لأنه أكثر كفاءه وعلم وتعليم منهم جميعا ولكن ينقصه البحث والحصول على المعلومات قبل إتخاذ القرار 

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في نقل بعض من الواقع 

و جزانا الله و اياكم كل خير ​​منقول من 
http://www.mesa7a.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4519


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكورا ياخى على النصيحة ولكن هذة الرواتب والاسعار كانت لسنة 2008 اما الان فالرواتت زادت وكذلك الاسعار
فالان راتب المهندس يبدامن7000 ريال والمساحين يبدا من 5500 وكلما زادت الخبرة زاد الراتب(وذلك بدون بدل سكن ومواصلات) انصح اخوانى الراغبين فى السفر الى السعودية اواى دولة خليجية ان لا تضع تدهور الاحوال فى مصر فى الوضع الحالى واستغلال مكاتب السفريات لك لترضى عملاءها فى دول الخليج بتخفيض رواتب الراغبين فى السفر باذن اللة سوف تمر السحب السوداء عن سماء مصرنا الغالية ويعرف الكل من هى مصر ومن هم ابنائها واكرر (ارفع راسك دائما عالية وافتخر انك مصرى) (مدير قسم المساحة باحد المكاتب الاستشارية)


----------



## raider_1 (4 يونيو 2011)

*أخى مصطفى بارك الله فيك
عنك حق تماما فى كل اللى انت بتقوله

أنا أخوك م أحمد أبوزيد مهندس مساحة خريج 2009
كل دفعتى تقريبا بتسافر دلوقتى وبغباء براتب 5000 ريال وأحيانا أقل وبدون ميعرفوا حتى تفاصيل زى اللى انت بتقول عليها
ولما أنا اعترضت على الراتب وعلى تفاصيل تانية قاولوى بطل تنطيط

مش عارف ليه احنا بنقلل من قيمتنا وشأننا وبنسمح ليهم يبيعوا ويشتروا فينا زى العبيد

والله كلامك مظبوط وياليت قومى يعلمون
*


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (4 يونيو 2011)

على فكره هذا الموضوع انا كاتبه الأصلى وكنت كاتبه على ملتقى محاورات المصريين منذ حوالى سنتين ونصف ودار نقاش عنيف بين الأعضاء على هذا الموضوع وارجوا من ينقل اى موضوع يذكر انه منقول عن فلان وذلك للامانه فقط وارجوا تصفح الموضوع الأصلى لأن النقاش كان مهم جدا على الموضوع اعلاه وعلى فكره بنبه ان الموضوع كان من سنتين ونصف تقريبا وليس امس
رابط الموضوع الأصلى لى هنا
http://www.egyptiantalks.org/invb/index.php?showtopic=59044
وارجوا قراءة المناقشات للنهايه لأنها تحتوى على معلومات قيمه


----------



## ahmed7788 (4 يونيو 2011)

أخى مصطفى بارك الله فيك
عندك حق تماما فى كل اللى انت بتقوله
انا هنا بالسعودية بقالى وفعلا شوفت دا كله
يارب وفق كل انسان مسلم لكل خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (5 يونيو 2011)

هانى زكريا احمد قال:


> على فكره هذا الموضوع انا كاتبه الأصلى وكنت كاتبه على ملتقى محاورات المصريين منذ حوالى سنتين ونصف ودار نقاش عنيف بين الأعضاء على هذا الموضوع وارجوا من ينقل اى موضوع يذكر انه منقول عن فلان وذلك للامانه فقط وارجوا تصفح الموضوع الأصلى لأن النقاش كان مهم جدا على الموضوع اعلاه وعلى فكره بنبه ان الموضوع كان من سنتين ونصف تقريبا وليس امس
> رابط الموضوع الأصلى لى هنا
> http://www.egyptiantalks.org/invb/index.php?showtopic=59044
> وارجوا قراءة المناقشات للنهايه لأنها تحتوى على معلومات قيمه


يا استاذ هانى انا كاتب انى نقلة وحاطط اللينك الى واخد منة الموضوع 
مش مطلوب منى ادور على صحبةالاصلى فين


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (5 يونيو 2011)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> يا استاذ هانى انا كاتب انى نقلة وحاطط اللينك الى واخد منة الموضوع
> مش مطلوب منى ادور على صحبةالاصلى فين


بارك الله فيك يا اخ مصطفي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (5 يونيو 2011)

طبعا يا ا/ مصطفى أنت لست مطالب بالبحث ولذلك كانت كلماتى موجه بشكل عام وليس لك شخصيا
وجزاك الله خيرا على النقل 
وأن كان كلامى ضايقك فارجوا أن تقبل اعتذارى
فكلنا نهدف للمصلحه العامه


----------



## مصطفى المساح (6 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك على اعتذارك


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (6 يونيو 2011)

والله انا كنت شغال في المراسم الدولية بمصر علي راتب 4000 جنيها و 500 ريال اضافية بدل مواصلات لو عندك سيارة
و لكن السفراحسن لو الشركة محترمة 
و ياريت اللي ما جربش العيشة في السعودية ما يخوفش الناس من السفر لاني جربتوا اكتر من مرة و علي كل الاحوال عازب و متزوج و معي طفلة
الشغل في مصر بقي مهين اكتر من برة ....و ماتقوليش لا لاني لافف علي كبري الشركات و منها شركة درة للمقاولات و طلعت مصطفي و بن لادن في مصر و بيتشو امريكان ....و حاجات تانية 
السفر فية فوايد كتير....فعلا و الله و رسولة اعلي و اعلم 
و ما كتبت الا للافادة و الله شهيد علي ما اقول


----------



## مصطفى المساح (7 يونيو 2011)

يا بشمهندس طارق انا موجود حاليا فى جدة والموضوع دة عجبنى فنشرتة هنا والكلام الى فية حقيقة وفعلا سوق العبيد ظهر مر تانية المكاتب العمالة بتبيع وتشترى فينا لصاح السعودى 
انا معاك السفر لية فوايد كتييرة جدا ومش بنكر دة بس لمة تسافر على شغل كويس براتب كويس انما لو هتسافر علشان تتهان فالاهانة فى بلدنا اكرم لنا


----------



## ahmed elyamany (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ مصطفي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.abu3li (7 يونيو 2011)

معلومات للعلم فقط وليس الحسره على المصريين

1- المهندس الهندى حديث التخرج يرفض القدوم أقل من 6000 ريال وتوفير كل شىء مشروح سابقا
2-المحاسبين الأردنين والفليسطينين والهنود لايأتو أقل من 3000 ريال وتوفير كل شىء مشروح سابقا
3-رواتب السورى واللبنانى والهندى والفلسطينى أكبر من المصرى والسبب فى المصرى نفسه لأنه *أكثر كفاءه وعلم وتعليم منهم جميعا* ولكن ينقصه البحث والحصول على المعلومات قبل إتخاذ القرار 

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في نقل بعض من الواقع 



كلمة كلهم جميعا و التي وردت منك أعلاه غير لائقة يا أخي ،،،
أرجو ان تعلم أن هناك حتى مهندسين من بنغلاديش حديثو التخرج يضاهئون أصحاب الخبرات ممن ذكرت ،،

أرجو أن لا تعمم و أن تعرف كيف تنتقي كلماتك


----------



## عصمت حسنى (17 يونيو 2011)

لن تهتز مصر إلى يوم الدين وستبقى مصر هى مصر أبد الآبدين ............ 
(((((((((( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ادخلو مصر إن شاء الله آمنين ) صدق الله العظيم ))))))))))


----------



## crazy_eng48 (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## slimansalama (31 أغسطس 2011)

واللة ان هذا الكلام مضبوط خاصة ان يكون معاك واحد سورى او فلسطينى الردنى ياخد ضعف راتبك وانت اكفأ منة شوف ساعتها كمية الاكتئاب التى تصيبك وتلعن وتحتقر نفسك انا بكلمك من السعودية


----------



## معيض (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ياشباب انا من السعودية بادي على مشروع عندنا في جدة لدرء اخطار السيول ومحتاج مساح يعمل معي والكلام هذا للجادين


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مستعد للعمل الجاد 
وللعلم سبق وعملت فى مشاريع درئ مخاطر السيول فى وادى قوس ووادى ام حبلين ووادى مثوب وغيرهم من اودية السيول بجدة ممكن تبعتلى وسيلة الاتصال بيك علشان نتفق


----------



## جبريل عبد الستار (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود واسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيمامة


----------



## mostafa afify (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا اخى بس المهم الناس اللى هنا تفهم انهم مطلوبين و بلاش نجرى على اى سفر و السلام


----------



## محمد يونس-1984 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انا محمد يونس بعمل فى السعودية بجد الكلام دة مظبوط بس احنا لقنا شغل فى مصر وقلنا لا انا مهندس مساحة وبشتغل كل حاجة ب2500ريال لوحد عندة حاجة احسن يقول


----------

